# Written Instructions for "My Latest Keyhole Scarf" by Susan



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Keyhole Scarf Instructions from a novice pattern writer.

Please read instructions prior to knitting this scarf and keep in mind that I am a lefty, so the needles in the pictures will be going in the opposite direction for you right-handed knitters which should not matter for this pattern which is made in garter stitch. 

Record the number of rows and stitches you use to make this scarf, so you can make both end sections the same and also for future reference if you want to make another scarf by the same pattern. I also try to measure each section and weigh my item after I have knitted it, so I know approximately how much yarn I need for another project for this pattern. I do not have the weight for this item.

Pattern is in garter stitch with a crocheted shell border, but any knitted or crocheted border of your choice may work. Yarn used was worsted weight unlabeled acrylic yarn.

For the back portion of the keyhole section, use yarn from the other end of your skein or cut off 5 to 7 yards of your yarn before you start your pattern and place aside to attach later. Pictures of my work in progress in making this scarf be posted separately and may help you as you knit this pattern. Also note that for the keyhole section, separating the stitches onto two needles will make the first end section round in shape. The last end section is made round by increasing and decreasing rows.

I usually used size 8 or 9 size needles for my own scarves, but this was a gift for a larger person than I, plus I knit rather tightly, so I used size 10 needles for this scarf for her.
I believe the final measurements of this scarf were about 5 to 6” wide and 33” long.

CO 6 stitches. Row 1: Knit 6 stitches.

Row 2 and future rows: Increase by (KFB) knit into the front and back of the first and last stitch of each row until you get the width of the scarf that you want (4" wide for mine), with about 20 stitches or so on the needle. Now knit enough rows to make the scarf as long as it is wide (again 4” long for round shape.)

Divide the stitches onto 2 needles for the keyhole section, with 10 stitches on each needle, by placing every other stitch onto one of two different circular or straight needles. Or, I find it helpful to place the back section of 10 stitches onto a stitch holder to hold in reserve to work later. This makes the first section less tight to knit the stitches.

Knit the first or front keyhole section for about 2-1/2" long. Place back stitches, which are on another needle or needle holder, back onto the original or same size needle to knit. Attach yarn to knit. The rows of each of these sections may be rather tight to knit because of the closeness of the two needles that the separate stitches were or are on. When these two sections are long enough to meet together, you will re-join the 10 stitches and place back onto one needle, again by placing every other stitch onto one needle which creates the keyhole. You now have 20 stitches back onto one needle. The back section may need to be knit a little shorter than the first section (2 to 2-1/4” long) for the two sections to fit nicely together. This keyhole should lie flat and look nice after the stitches have been re-joined with 20 stitches again on one needle.

Knit the neck section the length you want it to be: 22-23" long or whatever length fits around your neck nicely and feels comfortable.

After knitting the neck section, start the last single keyhole section by knitting 2 stitches together (k2tog) across the row. You should have 10 stitches on your needle now. Work this section about 2-l/2" long. At this point, if you used circular needles, you can pull this section through the open keyhole section to check for the correct length around the neck. Make any changes for the length now for the neck section, adding more or reducing the number of rows.

For the last end section: Knit these 10 stitches back to 20 stitches by KFB into the first and last stitch of each row until you have 20 stitches back onto the one needle. Refer to your pattern notes and knit the same number of rows as the first round section and work decreases to make this last section the same size as the first section, but in reverse order, by k2tog on each end of each row for the decrease rows. When you get down to 6 stitches, cast off and weave in all ends.

For the shell stitch edge, there are many tutorials on different sites if you don't know how to do this. I worked mine as follows:

Work shells around both end sections first by knitting a single crochet stitch at the beginning of the round edge. Work the stitches with the public (or right) side towards you. After the single crochet stitch, the next stitch will be a shell stitch. I alternated the single crochets with a 5 double crochet shell into one stitch every third or fourth stitch of the rounded end or whatever makes the shells and the single crochet stitches lie flat and look nice all around the end section. The last stitch will be a single crochet stitch close to the opposite keyhole section edge, so the first and last stitches will be the same. I would plan this ahead of time by placing pins around where I want my shells to go to make both end sections match as closely as possible. Turn the top edge down for the collar and crochet the same pattern along the top edge of the scarf with the correct side of the shells facing the public side. 

Weave in ends. Wash scarf and lie flat to dry. If you turn collar down and press lightly while wet, it should stay the way you press it. Washing will make the acrylic softer. 

Note: If the keyhole sections do not fit snugly into the keyhole, then place a snap inside to hold them together so they will stay in place. If your knitting is loose, you may be able to knit or crochet a tiny button or use a small purchased button to go through a hole in your knitting; or place a button on top for decoration, if desired; as I believe I did for my scarf. My scarf was knitted more than a year ago and was gifted to a friend, who also picked the yarn color.

I would be really surprised if there are not some mistakes or things unclear in this pattern, so please PM me for any needed clarification. Pictures will follow in another post today. 

Thanks again for your interest. I hope you enjoy making and wearing or gifting this scarf. Susan Huffman


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the pattern...looking forward to the picture


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

sounds good


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Earlier this morning, I posted instructions to make my green keyhole scarf. Here are some pictures I took as I was making this scarf, which may assist those who have expressed a desire to make this pattern.
As you can see, the pictures are not posted in the sequence order, as the scarf progressed in completion. However, I thought they might be helpful. Again, thanks for your interest in my simple to make, but harder to tell how to make scarf!!! Susan Huffman


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you. Is there a photo?


----------



## Buffysdoll (Nov 8, 2016)

I really like how you showed the progress of this! And it turned out beautifully!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for writing up your pattern!

For those who didn't see Susan's post in "pictures" from yesterday, here is a link to her very pretty scarf!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461564-1.html


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Great pictures, nice scarf, and I also like the knitted cloth underneath it!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for posting your directions as well as the post with all the pics.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Awesome pics-very helpful


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you tell us about the decorative edging?


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

That is very pretty. Thanks for sharing. :~)


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Pictures are below some comments on this post. Admin. merged them-my 2 posts (1 of pattern and 1 of pictures, posted today. Some people's comments are between them. Susan


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely scarf.. Thanks for the instructions.. :sm24:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love that scarf, and it will be on my to do list which is getting longer every day.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> Can you tell us about the decorative edging?


The instructions are in the original post at the top of this thread


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks to all for your kind comments and posts in trying to help people find my pattern and picture posts of today and yesterday. (3 total, with 2 merged by Admin.) Susan Huffman


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

slmhuffman said:


> Thanks to all for your kind comments and posts in trying to help people find my pattern and picture posts of today and yesterday. (3 total, with 2 merged by Admin.) Susan Huffman


I have always love this type of scarf. Yours is lovely. My very first knitting project (with the aid of my step-mother) was to knit a very simple version of this pattern. If I remember correctly I was 8 years old. THe next project that she helped me with was matching mittens.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for being so generous and submitting the directions for this pattern! It's on my to-do list.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I just posted another scarf today with a link on how to get to the written instructions (which started out today in "Main" but I have no idea where Admin. will place it eventually.) for this green scarf and also the pictures which are in the same post after peoples' comments, which are inbetween the two posts. Believe me, nobody is more sorry than I that it was such a problem to find my info today. I did a lot of work to get this posted and then it was moved where even I couldn't find it. I am so sorry. It wasn't really my fault, or maybe it was - like when it rains or snows, etc. Lol. Susan Huffman


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

How wonderful! I can't thank you enough for your time and effort. Beautiful little scarf.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. The scarf is lovely! I think I will make some for Christmas presents this year.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

DP. Susan


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Again, thanks everyone for all the nice comments. By the way, yesterday, I saw where someone else posted a scarf similar to mine that is very cute and looks like it fits really snug around the neck. I believe the keyhole section is made with a ribbing stitch, as a lot of these keyhole scarves are, and which I use for mine sometimes. You may want to check out that pattern, as well. I think it was titled something like "My Version of a Keyhole Scarf ". Well, I was going to give the exact link, but now I can't find that post. I give up. Guess it just isn't my day, week, month or maybe even year. Lol.
Susan Huffman


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is so helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So generous of you. Thanks for the instructions


----------



## Merry21 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been making keyhole scarfs since I was 16 years old, I'm now 69, but this is the first time I have seen them with a crocheted edge. It makes it look so much more feminine. Wish I had seen this early this winter, as I made two of them for Sister Missionaries. Thank you so much for your pattern. :sm24:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing....and I love your pictures..they make it all so clear!
julie


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern, on my "to do " for our South African winter!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you kindly


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for your comments. I often incorporate crochet edges for my knitting projects as I find them easier and quicker to do than some knitted edges. Susan


----------



## Knit4Ever39 (Jun 25, 2015)

I learned to knit in the 1950`s and the keyhole scarf was about my first "completed" project. I have made many more through the years, but never thought to crochet around them---I love it!! Thank you for a wonderful idea. The directions will go into my never ending book of ideas.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

So pretty and useful


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

very easy. thanks


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

slmhuffman said:


> Earlier this morning, I posted instructions to make my green keyhole scarf. Here are some pictures I took as I was making this scarf, which may assist those who have expressed a desire to make this pattern.
> As you can see, the pictures are not posted in the sequence order, as the scarf progressed in completion. However, I thought they might be helpful. Again, thanks for your interest in my simple to make, but harder to tell how to make scarf!!! Susan Huffman


Very beautiful


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Nanamel14 said:


> Very beautiful


Thank you so much, Nanamel14. I just happened to look at my topics and saw that there was a post today. Many people liked my keyhole scarf. I received so many nice comments on that scarf. It was a fun post for me except Admin. frustrated me so when they combined two of my posts and people had to scroll down past other people's comments on the scarf to find the pictures or whatever they wanted. Who does that? I don't look at all comments on other people's posts.
I'll never know how many people didn't find my pictures plus my pattern and I put a lot of work into posting that topic. I tried everything I could think of to get people to the correct place to find all the info they wanted. As you can see, I haven't posted many topics and most of them have to do with trying to get people the info I had on my scarf. Again, thanks for your comment. I am glad you liked it. I hope many people were able to make it and enjoy it. The person I gifted it to told me that she gets comments on her scarf every time she wears it with her matching colored vest. She picked the green color which she said matched her vest exactly. It is always nice to have your gifts appreciated, as you probably know.
Susan Huffman


----------

